# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  بدست آوردن عرض و طول جغرافیایی از google maps در برنامه

## akhavan_a

سلام دوستان

من می خوام کاربر توی برنامم محل موردنظرش رو پیدا کنه و طول و عرض جغرافیایی اون محل رو بدست بیارم ... یعنی در واقع عین کاری که می ریم توی سایت maps.google انجام می دیم من توی برنامم می خوام و اینکه بعد از انتخاب اون قسمت طول و عرض جغرافیاییشو توی دیتابیس ثبت کنه (توجه داشته باشین که کاربر تنها کاری که میکنه اینه که محل مورد نظرشو توی نقشه پیدا می کنه و برنامه باید lang , lot رو بگیره)
credit card هم می تونم جور کنم فقط اگه امکان داره مرحله به مرحله برام توضیح بدین توی قسمت google Web Toolkit هم سوالم رو پرسیدم ولی اگر کسی اینجا راهنماییم کنه خیلی بهتره....... منون می شم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام نیازی به این کارها نیست من یه نمونه کد نوشتم در اسرع وقت آپلود می کنم
ادرس ای پی می گیره موقعیت روی گوگل مپ نشان می ده

----------


## akhavan_a

سلام من کاربرای سایتم آدمای معمولی هستند و منطقی نیست آدرس آی پی بدونن چیه برای همین می خوام خودشون توی سایتم محل موردنظرشون رو روی نقشه پیدا کنن و طول و عرض جغرافیاییش توی دیتابیس من ثبت بشه.
آیا امکان چنین کاری هست؟

----------


## Kia_MLS

> سلام من کاربرای سایتم آدمای معمولی هستند و منطقی نیست آدرس آی پی بدونن چیه برای همین می خوام خودشون توی سایتم محل موردنظرشون رو روی نقشه پیدا کنن و طول و عرض جغرافیاییش توی دیتابیس من ثبت بشه.
> آیا امکان چنین کاری هست؟


 دوست من، نیازی نیست که کاربران آدرس آی پی خودشون رو بدونن، شما میتونین در برنامتون آدرس آی پی کاربر رو بدست بیاورید

            var HostName = System.Net.Dns.GetHostName();
            var IpAddress = System.Net.Dns.GetHostAddresses(HostName).GetValue  (0).ToString();

----------


## mehrdad201

یه سایتهایی هستند که وب سرویسهایی برای این منظور دارند. شما ادرس ایپی رو میدید و اونها تا شهرو ای اس پی کلاینت رو برمیگردونن. من پیشنهاد میکنم از این سرویسها استفاده کنید

----------


## Kia_MLS

> یه سایتهایی هستند که وب سرویسهایی برای این منظور دارند. شما ادرس ایپی رو میدید و اونها تا شهرو ای اس پی کلاینت رو برمیگردونن. من پیشنهاد میکنم از این سرویسها استفاده کنید


جالبه  :متفکر: 

میشه لطف کنید و یکی از این وب سرویس هارو معرفی کنید؟

----------


## akhavan_a

آره خیلی جالبه اگه ممکنه معرفی کنین...

----------


## ASPX

من در زمينه googlemap كار كرده ام 
ابتدا بايد يك google api code بگيريد كه  خود سايت گوگل به شما ميده تا امكان استفاده از اين سرويس رو داشته باشيد
اگه كار شما در حد گرفتن يك سري نقاط است بهتره سري به پرو‍ژه http://googlemap.codeplex.com/ بزنيد راهنمايي هاي لازمه هست كنترلي به شما داده ميشه كه تو پروژتون ازش استفاده ميكنيد و هم در سطح كلاينت و هم در سطح سرور به شما امكاناتي ميده مثل كليك بر روي Markers و... كه نياز شماست
البته نمونه هاي از اين كنترل زيادند كه به نظرم بهترين همينه

----------


## mehrdad201

این سایتها رو ببینید شاید بدرد بخوره. من 1 2 نا سایت دیدم که این کار رو میکردند مناسفانه نیومدم بوکمارکشون کنم و از ذهنم رفته

الان سرچ کردم. یه چیزهایی پیدا شده اما اونی که من دیدم نبودند. 

فعلا اینها رو داشته باشید تا من اون اصلیها رو اگه فرصت کنم پیدا کنم. خودتون هم میتونید سرچ کنید و پیداشون کنید

http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/geoip-targetting

http://ip-to-country.webhosting.info/book/print/5

http://www.ipligence.com/whatsmyip

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/webser...ebService.aspx

----------


## akhavan_a

سلام 
مرسی ولی اینها کشور رو بر می گردونند و محل دقیق سکونت کاربر رو نشون نمی دهند....من ip جایی که هستم رو از یکی از سایتهایی که گذاشته بودین پیدا کردم و در google map زدم ولی آدرس یه جای پرت توی یه شهر دیگرو بهم نشون داد؟؟؟؟ می خوان بدونم اصلا می شه از طریق IP address آدرس سکونت دقیق پیدا کرد؟؟؟ من اول باید بدونم چه راهی بهم جواب می ده .... خیلی اطلاعات در این زمینه کم :( .... لطفا راهنماییم کنین

----------


## akhavan_a

آقای فتح اللهی من از کجا می تونم کدی رو که آپلود کردین ، دانلود کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## hassan68

درسته پست قدیمیه ولی منم همین مشکلو دارم
دوستان من میخوام توی برنامم تمام کاربرایی که عضو میشن تو زمان عضویت یک نقشه کامل داشته باشیم که زوم کنن و موقعین خودشون رو علامت بزنن بعد اون موقعیتی که علامت زدن من بتونم موقعیتش رو یکجوری بتونم بردارم توی متغیر بزارم تا توی دیتابیسم ذخیره کنم من میخوام با php این کارو انجام بدم کسی میدونه چکار کنم

----------


## parsshainy

سلام
مهندس میشه بگی دقیقا موقعیت جغرافیاییه چیو نشون میده؟

----------


## parsshainy

سلام 
مهندس میشه بگی دقیقا موقعیت جغرافیاییه چیو نشون میده؟
فکر نمیکنم این چیزی که شما میگید درست باشه.
خداقل همه جا درست نیست
بهرحال میخوام بدونم منظورتون چی بوده
مرسی


> سلام نیازی به این کارها نیست من یه نمونه کد نوشتم در اسرع وقت آپلود می کنم
> ادرس ای پی می گیره موقعیت روی گوگل مپ نشان می ده

----------


## sgholamigh

سلام میتونم خواهش کنم این برنامه ای که میگید رو آپلود کنید یا منو تو این زمینه راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## sgholamigh

> سلام نیازی به این کارها نیست من یه نمونه کد نوشتم در اسرع وقت آپلود می کنم
> ادرس ای پی می گیره موقعیت روی گوگل مپ نشان می ده




*سلام میتونم خواهش کنم این برنامه ای که میگید رو آپلود کنید یا منو تو این زمینه راهنمایی کنید ؟*

----------

